# Navigation and Maritime Science



## beautripp

Hi everyone, 

I am a final year student at Plymouth University studying Navigation and Maritime Science. 

I am currently undertaking a research project into seafarers opinions on piracy.

If you would be able to complete my survey it would be very helpful! Thank you.

https://qtrial.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_1Ya2LlNnxYZBswd


----------

